# Recoil rod?



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anybody ever heard of or seen a problem,(splitting,cracking,chipping),with the plastic recoil rod in the glocks?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never come across any issues, but all parts need replacing from time to time. I live by the rule... "If it looks like it needs replaced, it does"

Glock also has a pretty outstanding warranty, you might wanna give them a quick call, perhaps you can just send in the part that needs fixing/replaced.


Zhur


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

In all truth,I have a pal that bought a used 2gen.17.We were target shooting and after ejecting,the gun locked up half way to battery.Locked up pretty good.We had to take a dead-blow hammer and a block of wood to tap the slide off.I was just curious if anybody knows of a similar case?I've no idea how many rnds. prior,but the gun looked to be in good shape.The plastic rod had split and jammed the slide.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard about one other plastic guide rod breaking. I did not see it so don't know if it split or broke in half.


----------

